

Bandcamp starts charging for free downloads - sgibat
http://blog.bandcamp.com/2010/09/09/free-downloads-power-ups/

======
rick888
Some of the comments for this are interesting. A few people said that bandcamp
was making the wrong decisions and that they were becoming more like the big
labels.

I think what many people don't realize is that to run a service like this
(without losing money or collapsing because you can't pay for
bandwidth/servers), you need to charge for it.

